# Installed a lift in my Tilting Router Table.



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Christmas before last I got a MCLS tilting cast iron top router table. The tilt is not of much use as it tilts back to front which doesn't really help anything. Also the router mounting is extremely difficult to use, I ended up bolting the new Bosch router thru the table, and it wasn't quite centered in the hole. Also the insert is a steel one size only insert,and I like the inserts that I can change sizes. All in all I wasn't too happy with it.

Then Desert Rat Tom saved the day. he offered a Rockler lift at way below wholesale, which I acquired and had to figure how to mount it in the cast iron table. Thank you much Tom.

First thing was to remove the cast iron top, easy NP. Then position the Rockler lift upside down on the top, I scribed the outline around the lift plate and also marked in black marker the outline.

Then I drilled 11/16" holes in the corners, the plate had 3/4"r. corners.
Then it was clamping an angle iron guide to the top and with my little dremel and 1 1/2" cut off blades cut the top 1/16" from the finish scribe line, and moved the angle 4 times to get all 4 sides.

Then with a grinding wheel in dremel and a small router base finished ground the hole to the scribe line and fit the router plate.

Then I installed 4 tabs underneath, with adjustment screws for the lift plate to sit on and put it back into the router table and installed the router motor.

Then I installed the new Eagle American fence I bought on sale awhile back and have a first class router table.
Thanks again Tom.
Here are some pictures of the build.



Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

For some reason the rest of the pictures didn't transfer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's better than a work of art Herb..


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow, you are tenacious! good job.

By the way, there seems to be an undocumented limit of 10 pictures. I've run into that before. It accepts your pictures but then only posts the 1st 10.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's some slick work there Herb.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Evening classes at Herb's house; there will be a final exam!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Evening classes at Herb's house; there will be a final exam!


no sense in going...
flunked already...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb that's no less than amazing . I can't get over the great job you did getting that hole cut so cleanly . 
The outcome looks pro


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Evening classes at Herb's house; there will be a final exam!


Great work Herb, afraid I have failed as well.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Great work Herb !!!
If you're half as pleased with that lift as I am, then be prepared to really enjoy its use.


----------



## Smokindog (Jan 30, 2012)

Herb: I have the same table and as you said router access is terrible and the fence sucks. I have a PC 7518 under mine would the Rockler lift work for that as well? Also did you drill and tap the cast for the adjustment tabs to set the plate in? Looks like you also drilled and tapped the cast for the fence correct? Thanks


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

quite the job, Herb...cudos on the quality of the machining...


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Woodworker turned into Machinist. Great Job Herb.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good Show Herb. You plan it all out or just "adjust" as you went along?

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Smokindog said:


> Herb: I have the same table and as you said router access is terrible and the fence sucks. I have a PC 7518 under mine would the Rockler lift work for that as well? Also did you drill and tap the cast for the adjustment tabs to set the plate in? Looks like you also drilled and tapped the cast for the fence correct? Thanks


the JessEm would....


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That's a nice set-up, Herb... happy routing.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Smokindog said:


> Herb: I have the same table and as you said router access is terrible and the fence sucks. I have a PC 7518 under mine would the Rockler lift work for that as well? Also did you drill and tap the cast for the adjustment tabs to set the plate in? Looks like you also drilled and tapped the cast for the fence correct? Thanks


Thanks for all the comments. It took me about 12 hours to do over 4 days.

I agree with you on the fence that came with the table it is an absolute piece of junk. I had to put a full length of plywood on it to line up both sides. The mounting set up for the motor is junk too, quite crude and since you are clamping against rough casting under the table the router doesn't set perpendicular to the table and hard to clamp down tight. 
Yes on both the drill and tap holes to mount the tabs and the fence.
You can see the 4 holes on the top adjacent to the radius corners are for the tabs. 
No the Rockler lift will not work for the PC 7518, Rockler Aluminum Router Lift FX | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware
I have my 7518 in a Jessem lift.

John, I didn't draw plans or anything like that,if that is what you mean, but did some deep thinking for several days and had it planned out in my mind what I had to do. I debated on cutting the hole in the top and contemplated mounting the lift under the table minus the top plate. But abandoned that idea as too hokey and bit the bullet and went for cutting the opening.

Herb


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Herb,

What is that you have connected to your dremel tool? It looks very interesting and I can think of a few different ways I could use that!

Thanks,


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*Nice job Herb*

Herb,

That's pretty nice work. Your MCLS table looks a lot like my Grizzly table I just picked up this weekend. I've not used it yet so I don't know if it's any good but now seeing the work you did on your table maybe one day I can alter mine.

Looks great,
Bryan


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

aahwhatever2 said:


> Herb,
> 
> What is that you have connected to your dremel tool? It looks very interesting and I can think of a few different ways I could use that!
> 
> Thanks,


Jonathan that is a dremel router base used by luthiers, a little spendy,but quality piece of equipment.

Precision Router Base | stewmac.com

It is a fixed base,not a plunge base. I thought otherwise when I ordered it, and was a little disappointed when I received it, but it looked so good I kept it and I am glad I did.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

bryansong said:


> Herb,
> 
> That's pretty nice work. Your MCLS table looks a lot like my Grizzly table I just picked up this weekend. I've not used it yet so I don't know if it's any good but now seeing the work you did on your table maybe one day I can alter mine.
> 
> ...


Bryan, It is probably the same one. These are generic imports that are sold under several brand names. They are quite reasonable for the price. The sliding table is great,and works so smoothly. The tops are ground flat, sturdy stands,But....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291539972002?rmvSB=true

The motor mount is crude and not very precision, the fence is crap as I said before, great engineering ideas in it but built by a blacksmith. The hold downs are black steel and very crude,I removed them right away, the miter fence is a fixed fence on the sliding table, it is OK except the hold down clamp is made of black cast iron that leaves marks in the wood. I replaced mine with a wood washer.
I put a 15 a. speed control on the front and plug the router into that. Also have a Muscle Chuck on the router.

I still don't know why it tilts from the back towards the front? To me it should be the opposite.

Herb


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Herb,
Considering I didn't even have a table before this I bought this one. It looks to be in good shape and a strong structure but I'm not sure how it'll work for me.
I'm going to need it to make some 12' long bead board so when it became available on Craigslist last Sunday I jumped on it. I've been watching for a table 
for a while and this is the best thing I've seen. I figured that since it said Grizzly it couldn't be too bad.

I think the route you've taken to alter your table is a good way to go. After I bought it looking at the cast iron table I wonder how I could one day get a lift for it.
Well really I was wondering if I could use it with a trident (is that what it's called?) router with it. I'd have to drill a hole in the top to access the screw for lift adjustment
but I think it might be hard to drill cast iron.

Seeing your post is encouraging for future upgrades.

Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> Herb,
> 
> I'm going to need it to make some 12' long bead board
> 
> ...


12' bead board is easier to do free hand....

drilling CI is cake and pie....
use cutting fluid or melted wax...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> 12' bead board is easier to do free hand....
> 
> drilling CI is cake and pie....
> use cutting fluid or melted wax...


That's why I mention these things.

Thank you.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> That's why I mention these things.
> 
> Thank you.


don't stop now...
have you abandoned the worm drive plan??? I hope...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bryan,

I got the basic Grizz Router Table with a Triton 001 mounted under it. I think it's a pretty good table. Works for what I use it for.

HJ


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

bryansong said:


> Herb,
> Considering I didn't even have a table before this I bought this one. It looks to be in good shape and a strong structure but I'm not sure how it'll work for me.
> I'm going to need it to make some 12' long bead board so when it became available on Craigslist last Sunday I jumped on it. I've been watching for a table
> for a while and this is the best thing I've seen. I figured that since it said Grizzly it couldn't be too bad.
> ...


Yes you will have to drill a hole for the lift screw no matter what router you put on it. Like Stick says cast iron drills easy. I didn't use any lube to drill with and got powdery shavings. Also cutting with an abrasive wheel will go fairly fast,a lot of dust and several wheels.

I see Honestjohn has a Trident, and I think Harry Sinclair does too.

I will recommend mounting the router motor on the workbench , so much easier to do than trying to mount it with the table tilted on an angle. It is a bugger to get centered otherwise. VOE 

Herb


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> don't stop now...
> have you abandoned the worm drive plan??? I hope...


I have. And I might have abandoned the left blade circular saw because of the fall off. I am still going to work on my old worm drive to be use appropriately.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Bryan,
> 
> I got the basic Grizz Router Table with a Triton 001 mounted under it. I think it's a pretty good table. Works for what I use it for.
> 
> HJ


THANK YOU John, some encouraging news. Finally I might have found something that'll work. 

Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> I have. And I might have abandoned the left blade circular saw because of the fall off. I am still going to work on my old worm drive to be use appropriately.


left blade for left handers or those in their right minds...
and right blade for right handers or those that are out in left field....


----------



## Toobadtolose (Feb 22, 2013)

*Your fence*

Herb, 
I also have a MLCS router table. I am very disappointed with the fence.
Do you have any ideas for changing the fence? You were creative with the lift so I thought I would ask. The sliding table was a good idea but I need a 3/4 channel. I don't think I researched enough before spending my hard earned money.:frown:


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> left blade for left handers or those in their right minds...
> and right blade for right handers or those that are out in left field....


Nice baseball analogy.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mr sawdust said:


> Herb,
> I also have a MLCS router table. I am very disappointed with the fence.
> Do you have any ideas for changing the fence? You were creative with the lift so I thought I would ask. The sliding table was a good idea but I need a 3/4 channel. I don't think I researched enough before spending my hard earned money.:frown:


Lenard, If you are going to keep the fence you have, you will have to tie together the LH and RH sides someway. Either with a piece of plywood like I did, or with a piece of metal like an extrusion and put a wooden sliding face on it. Maybe you could even use a piece of plywood in place of the metal faces now, and then attach the aluminum fence pieces you have to the face of the wood so that they can slide.

Or you can just buy a nice factory made fence. You can go Incre, Rockler , Kreg, Infinity,Eagle American, Ebay even has some nice ones. It will take a little figuring out how to mount an aftermarket fence, but it can be done.

Herb

The MLCS X-1 is identical to the Eagle American that I bought.


----------



## guitarmaker (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for this Herb. How many cut-off wheels did it take to do this?
Stan


----------



## guitarmaker (Feb 8, 2009)

Herb-
Can you say more about using the cut-off wheels? I'm surprised you were able to cut a cast iron table with them, not surprised that YOU could do it but I wouldn't have attempted it myself...
Stan


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

guitarmaker said:


> Thanks for this Herb. How many cut-off wheels did it take to do this?
> Stan


Sorry I did not catch this post earlier, the answer to your question is I used around 10 cut-off discs to cut out the top.

If a person attempts this like I did, a metal straight edge is essential to keep the dremel cutting in a straight line. It will try to climb out of the cut and wander off. I tried a pneumatic cut-off wheel, but ny compressor could not keep up. Also tried a metal cutting blade in a jigsaw but I couldn't keep it perpendicular to the face and in a straight line. The fastest way turned out to be the Dremel.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm VERY happy with my Triton in a Rockler table, using a Woodpecker mounting plate. Works beautifully. Have a Rockler fence that works well too. Has sawdust extraction just behind the bit. I had the Rockler mount for my 1617, but it kept slipping. I guess Herb tightened it up. The Rockler plate is a little smaller than standard, so I had to rout out the opening for the Woodpecker. I like the the thicker Woodpecker plate and the twist-lock changable inserts (I just got the insert kit with all sizes. Not sure I would benefit from an iron top.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Amazing piece, well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This was posted in error, the following one was meant to be posted.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I haven't seen this thread before, it was soon after I spent four weeks in hospital and was absent from the forum for quite a while. I'm sure that most members are familiar with my foot operated router lift but here it is again in case anyone missed it.


----------



## destino (May 10, 2020)

Herb. I've just been to the shed to have a look at my table and my compliments go out to you. That's a substantial piece of metal you cut out of the table.

Cheers


----------

